# 1 bar oil pressure at idle?



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

Is this normal?


----------



## tdigti (Jun 21, 2002)

what is the reading at 2500 rpm's?


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: (tdigti)*

I will double check but I think it's around 3 bar


----------



## can. rabbit (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (respectVW)*

at start up or when the car is warm, if it happens when it's warm and increases with the engine rpms it's good, but on stsrt up not good. If you have any concerns throw in a little 5w30. should bring the pressure back up


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: (can. rabbit)*

Yep that's exactly what happens when its cold it normally stays at 5 bar as it warms up, at idle it will be about 1 bar or a little less and move up with RPM I am going to check what it's at at 2500 on my way to work now.


----------



## MakeLuv2aDub (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (respectVW)*

yep, 1 bar just about perfect when the engine is warmed up. A bar is 14.(something) psi, and normal oil pressure at idle should ranged between 9 and 15. My car does the same thing, after immediatly starting it, im at 5 bar, and it takes a few mins to work its way down to around 1.


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: (MakeLuv2aDub)*

at idle I am actually at about .5 bar and at 2500 around 3 bar. Still ok?


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: (respectVW)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: (respectVW)*


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (respectVW)*

are you using a vw oil filter or the correct oil thats low, mines at 1 bar at idle and 5 bar at 3k rpm's


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: (nogogl)*

I am using 5wx30 and a non vw oil filter


----------



## VW Bobby (Sep 2, 2000)

*Re: (respectVW)*

I must agree, the VW oil filter is a good idea. With the aftermarket, there can be quite a bit of pressure variation.


----------



## oldskoolFeck (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (VW Bobby)*


----------



## oldskoolFeck (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (VW Bobby)*

I replaced the BAR gauge with a mechanical one. I put a T on the block that one end feeds the idiot light - the other feeds thre gauge.
I made a how-to guide with parts and procedures - ask and ye shall receive it.
Paul


----------



## nogogl (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: 1 bar oil pressure at idle? (respectVW)*

if I'm not mistaken does'nt the bentley say to use 20-50 oil on our cars .....


----------



## oldskoolFeck (Jun 22, 2003)

Bentley says to use 20/50 when the temperature outdoorsis between 10 deg F and above - 15/40 for zero f and above. As a rule - I alsways run Castrol GTX in the VW and use a Man Filter. I currently have 20/50 in it and switch to 10/40 for the winter months here in the north east. Both my 88 and 92 had pressure at full warm up of about 11 psi (just under 1 bar) at idle - 950 rpms. 
Run 20/50 in the warm months and use a good quality filter.


----------



## sidejam (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: 1 bar oil pressure at idle? (respectVW)*

My engine also reads just over 1 bar at idle.


----------



## der_panzer (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: 1 bar oil pressure at idle? (nogogl)*

20w50 is a huge waste of power and fuel - your engine parts slopping through that heavy oil (windage!), not to mention the energy it takes just to pressurize and circulate it. The proper oil is the minimum viscosity that provides adequate oil pressure - and VWs have a heck of an oiling system.
I've built and run engines for years (not just VWs), and used nothing but 5w30 and 10w30 oil (synthetic in the VWs), and experienced NO adverse wear or effects from doing so. Unless the thing is worn out, it does not need anything heavier.
Change it on time, and use OEM filters - that's all you need to worry about with oiling a VW.


----------

